# dyno matt???



## Cixz (Nov 25, 2004)

hey guys how well does dyno matt or brown bread work iv head so so things about them but im running an hx2 power 15 2000watt peak and 1000watt rms with a jbl 1200.1 amp

and its in my 98200sx but also i want to get zero raddle cause i hate raddle and it sounds horrible but anyone know what i can do to get zero raddle
thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look around this forum a bit. we had a huge discussion on it sometime in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

its dynamat, and its way to damn expensive

go to www.edesignaudio.com and look at eDead v1 ($1.00/ft^2) and v1SE ($1.50/ft^2). If you want no rattles at all, you need to deaden the trunk, the rear deck and the door panels. 100 sqaure feet will go a long way


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77755

my abso-friggan-lutely massive deadening project with pictures, some step by steps, and reviews. expect more to come once i get the time to finish it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Second Skin makes a good dampening mat called Damplifier Pro. Liu's sending me his extra Damplifier. I plan on doing the entire trunk (2 layers on the bottom of the trunk), the rear deck, 2 layers on the floor of the car, all 4 doors (inside skin, outside skin).


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I used Second Skin...really good stuff, look at the pictures in the link in my sig.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

After having compared various products I personaly feel that dynamat is the best product on the market. They do their research and their products work the best. So I feel that they are worth the extra cost. 

However you can save a ton of money on dynamat on E-bay. You can always find a kid who bought a bulk pack and thinks its to hard to work with so they just cut out a 6"x6" section and sell it. You can save a ton of money this way.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Binger said:


> After having compared various products I personaly feel that dynamat is the best product on the market. They do their research and their products work the best. So I feel that they are worth the extra cost.


I am curious how you arrived at this decision. I personally haven't heard of anyone doing comparisons in deadening materials, so I would love to hear about your experiences. Please elaborate.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would also like to know how you think they are so good. I know they are well known, but that's b/c they get their name out there. Just b/c they're popular doesn't make them good. Sony is a popular car audio seller, not b/c they're good (one bit), but b/c you can find their crap just about anywhere, even walmart.

As far as I know, second skin does a great job and it's easier to apply.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its all the same..............rubber adheasive crap and foil on the front.
dynamat=$88 only for a door kit! 2 DOORS!
ebay stuff= $100 for 100sq-ft.........4 doors, trunk floor/top/sides, some left over maybe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I don't know how well a generic kit would be, but I would still lean toward a name brand like second skin or dynamat. I'm getting second skin b/c Liu has around 100sq ft lying around and we made a trade.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> its all the same..............rubber adheasive crap and foil on the front.
> dynamat=$88 only for a door kit! 2 DOORS!
> ebay stuff= $100 for 100sq-ft.........4 doors, trunk floor/top/sides, some left over maybe


It's not all the same, dynamat and secondskin are a butyl rubber adhesive, while fatmat, brownbread, rammat, etc are a tar-based adhesive. The tar adhesives smell, don't tolerate temperature extremes as well, and don't stick as well. Some of them are better than others (fatmat is some of the worst you can get IMO, but brownbread and rammat seem to be decent), but just by their nature the tar based mats can't stick as well as the butyl ones. Depending on where you live this may be an issue or may not.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

So in the end, it just boils down to usability? The actual deadening properties are essentially the same? And while I'm asking, how about that Cascade stuff with the lead lining? Ever tried it? Too much weight for me, but maybe a future pure sq vehicle would get the treatment.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> So in the end, it just boils down to usability? The actual deadening properties are essentially the same? And while I'm asking, how about that Cascade stuff with the lead lining? Ever tried it? Too much weight for me, but maybe a future pure sq vehicle would get the treatment.


I'd still stick with the 2 I said before. Tar based would not last in FL and if it's not done right, the tar could get messy, really messy. I don't like the idea of putting any excessive lead in the car. Due to the weight and the fact that it's a poison.

I find Dynamat to be overpriced, but then again second skin isn't cheap either (before discount).

And, oh yes, Second skin has an awesome deal. Mention nissanforums or such and they take off 40% and free shipping. You can't pass that up


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> So in the end, it just boils down to usability? The actual deadening properties are essentially the same?



basically, I mean we're talking about mass loaders, they deaden by adding mass to a panel which lowers the resonant frequency and increases the energy required to vibrate the panel. Mass is mass as long as it sticks, which is really what the differences boil down to....how well they stick.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> basically, I mean we're talking about mass loaders, they deaden by adding mass to a panel which lowers the resonant frequency and increases the energy required to vibrate the panel. Mass is mass as long as it sticks, which is really what the differences boil down to....how well they stick.


Pretty much what I assumed. Glad I bought the parts express cheapo stuff.


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> And, oh yes, Second skin has an awesome deal. Mention nissanforums or such and they take off 40% and free shipping. You can't pass that up



can you tell me more? .. PM me even.

i spent 125 dollars at a stupid car audio shop and all they did was DYNAMAT my trunk lid (very poorly) and my front 2 "doors"; which when i checked.. they only did around the speaker.

so im not down for getting it done anywhere again, i'm going to buy it and probably do a better job applying it than they did.

i'll post pictures.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

just look for second skin audio. I think it's secondskin.com or something. He's a nice guy. I started applying damplifier to my trunk, but I really need to start in on the cabin. I would say Liu gave me around 50sq feet or so. I don't think it'll be enough since I'm doubling up in some areas.


----------

